# Desert Bighorns



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Went out chukar hunting today and came across these two rams on the mountain. It's kind of fun watching Bighorns bounce around on the rocks, it always amazes me to see some of the places sheep will go.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some nice rams right there.


----------

